

An apology too soon? Toyota recalls more cars - Jun8
http://www.businessweek.com/lifestyle/content/healthday/650262.html

======
Jun8
We were pretty set to buy a RAV4 this month, now my wife will have none of it.
Based on previous discussions on HN, I thought the Toyota acceleration issue
was just due to dumb (older?) drivers and dealers installing wrong mats. Maybe
not.

